# Air oil separator design and first part



## Norppu (Jul 13, 2022)

Since the rotating vane compressor needs oil to lubricate and seal the vanes there will be a lot of oil suspended in the compressed air.
The oil needs to be separated and then be reused.






*In this video I am using**:*
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine


----------

